# Random Thoughts



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2005)

No one can make you "feel bad". You allow them to do so.  Without your permission, they cannot make you "feel bad".

 No one can make you "do stuff". You do it on your own.

 Always a choice we have. We can make it, or we can not make it and allow others to choose for us.

 Right or Wrong, it is better to make your own decisions, for that is the only way you keep control.


 I often hear "my friends made me mad".  Why?  Are you angry at them for being in control of your feelings, or angry at yourself for giving them control over you? Take back conrtol of your feelings, understand "why" you feel the way you do, and then refuse to allow them access to those feelings.

*Example:*
"Your mothers a whore!"
 How does that make you feel?  Angry? Mad? Willing to fight?
 Why?
 Is it true?
 If it is, being angry/mad at me for stating the truth won't change that truth. Fighting me over it also won't change that truth.

 Is it false?
 If it is, then what will fighting solve? It won't remove the statement.
 Did it make you angry to hear me say something false? Why? Don't you and those that matter know the truth? Why do you give me power over you by allowing yourself to -react- to my words?
 State it is false.  The burden of proof is on me.  
 State it is false, and let it go.  This -response- removes my power over you.


 Your destiny is in your hands.  Only you can reach for it, only you can stretch for it, only you...can reach it. Only you, can drop it.  It is not anyone elses fault but yours, if you fail, or succeed.

 "I cant afford it". Do it anyway.
 "I dont know how." Do it anyway.
 "I cant get there". Do it anyway.

 When the excuses stop, the way will be lit. We make thousands of excuses every day on why we can't. Isn't it about time, we just did what we have to do, to do it?

 Want to dance?  Dance.  Draw?  Then Draw.  Sing?  So sing!
 So what if you look goofy, make scribbles and break glass?
 You'll get better in time. 
 You'll find the people who can help you reach new levels.
 You'll figure out how to afford it.

 The saddest story, is the story of those who never tried.  They die, and we never know the magic they could have made.

 Spread your wings and Fly!


----------



## hammer (Jun 1, 2005)

Did you recive a positive email motivator this morning????

Well if it walk's like a duck, Sound's like a duck, Looks like a duck, then it must be??? 

Cheers


----------



## searcher (Jun 6, 2005)

Kaith, you are right on the money.   Getting mad is just like a rocking chair.  It will give you something to do, but it won't take you anywhere.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Did you recive a positive email motivator this morning????
> 
> Well if it walk's like a duck, Sound's like a duck, Looks like a duck, then it must be???
> 
> Cheers


 Naw.  I was reading the postings of a few friends on their journals, and it got me thinking.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> Kaith, you are right on the money.   Getting mad is just like a rocking chair.  It will give you something to do, but it won't take you anywhere.


 I like that one.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 6, 2005)

Not as easy as it sounds, not letting it bother you.  Especially with grown kids who should know better. As parents we think we have installed some consideration, kindness and the thought process woud have matured enough. 
But no....at 21 they are more self-centered than a 2 year old.  

But still your words are motivating to try...at least to deal with the rest of the world. 

Also, no one can prevent someone from doing anything they feel strongly about. It is not easy when they are not supportive and putting roadblocks in the way but where there is a will there is a way.  No one has the power to "discourage" and prevent anyone from reaching a goal. TW


----------



## Tgace (Jun 6, 2005)

Nobody "makes" us do anything. A man with a gun in my back cant "make" me give him my wallet. He can shoot me if I refuse, but the decision is still my own. We are all ultimately free in our actions. And in our emotions as well...we are just not trained well enough to control them in most cases.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 6, 2005)

I keep reading the first two lines over and over. Though they may be true at face value, they are not very realistic. More like a "if the world was a perfect place, this is how it would be". Good food for thought though. How many times do we allow ourselves to be manipulated because we just don't want to exert the effort to try.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2005)

See thats one of the key points. Exerting the effort.

It's too often easier to just give in than to hold your ground and say 'no'.  Parents do that all the time, and kids learn how to manipulate them.  Cry enough, whine enough, and you'll get the cookie.

Tom also has a point.  Guy has a gun in your back, no amount of "positive thinking" will remove the danger of that situation.  You can say no, and hope it was a bluff. I don't know the odds though.  Tom and our other LEO members deal with those daily. 
There are no absolutes in life, sometimes it's a lose lose situation.  You have to choose the losing situation that allows you a chance to later win I think.  Better to lose the wallet than your life.


----------

